# Amazon wish lists



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I know that I am not the only person who keeps a wishlist of Kindle books and sorts through it by price to see if anything has gone on sale.
This morning the only sorts that I have available to me are Default and Priority (high to low).  The other choices are totally gone.
After chatting with Amazon, the rep told me that those sort options have been removed.  If you use this option, please contact Amazon with negative feedback so they will put it back.
I am not a happy camper right now.  I've depended on my list and sorting by price since 2008.
Thanks.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

From what I was told; Amazon decided the sort features were 'too confusing' for people, so they got rid of them.  My friend was told to go to ereaderiq.com and you can sort your wish list there.  I'm going to call Amazon and complain about the change.  What use is a list that you can't sort??  My guess is that if enough people call and/or email them and complain, that they'll change it back.  If for no other reason than to keep us happy and if you're like me; you use your Wish List to purchase things and if you can't sort the way you want, than you're not going to be spending money.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Agreed.  I complained to Amazon too.  I use that and used the title sort all the time, and they just ripped both out.  Ugh.  When I complained, the robo responder said "thanks for the new feature suggestion" (which got a "not helpful" rating LOL)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On Amazon UK we still have the sort options for price and title. That could mean they just didn't get around to changing it yet (we're always behind with changes, both good and bad) or it could mean they're just testing it on one site to see what the reaction is. So if this bothers you, you should definitely complain.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually called Amazon today about the missing sort ability.
The guy in the Registry department who I talked to said that they are moving to a different platform on the back end for Wish Lists since the number of lists has grown so much.  In the process of this move they discovered some bugs and one of them was messing up the sorts.  They do know about it and are starting to get many complaints about it...
In the next few weeks as the move is completed, the ability to sort by price should be back.

I did install the app and it will let you sort by price so that is a decent workaround for a short-term thing.  It's not as friendly as the browser, but it will at least let me catch stuff that is on sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, just used that a few days ago...wopill definitely send feedback.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my followup email:


Hello Andra,

This is John again with the Registries Team following up as promised regarding our discussion this morning regarding your ability to sort your Wish Lists by price.

I added your account to the trouble ticket that had been established for this issue. As I mentioned during the conversation we expect that functionality to be available again at  some point during the next two(2) weeks.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And today the sort by price option is missing in the app also.
I've called again to let them know that I still NEED the sort by price option or my Kindle book list is useless to me.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The sorting worked for a while last night but it isn't working this morning.


----------

